# Toni's Black Roses



## wizard (Feb 7, 2012)

Finished it this A.M. Toni pretty much did all of the work....but I had fun doing the little she left for me to do. Finished with Meguair's NXT Polymer Tech Wax. Hope you like it. Doc


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 7, 2012)

NOW THAT IS COOL !!


----------



## maxman400 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice Doc, She made you one pretty pen. LOL


----------



## johncrane (Feb 7, 2012)

Cool and a wow


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 7, 2012)

THATS GOTTA BE THE BEST WORK BY TONI YET!!!!! Holy smokes!!! very well done


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 7, 2012)

Great collaboration, that one is her best   to date, and you picked out the right component set. It's always a good morning when we see one of your early morning works of art.


----------



## gbpens (Feb 7, 2012)

Stunning! I hope she made a barrel full of those blanks. They are going to be in demand.


----------



## Turned Around (Feb 7, 2012)

now that's awesome


----------



## renowb (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice kit for the blanks! Stunning pen! Great job to both of you!


----------



## Tom D (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful work both in creating the blanks and finishing them.


----------



## drgoretex (Feb 7, 2012)

Amazing blank!  Nice work with it there - a beautiful pen.

Ken


----------



## Younka (Feb 7, 2012)

Thats really nice, You did a great job!!


----------



## TomS (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful pen. It's nice that the dove's beak color matches the gold on the pen. Nice touch. Was that planned, or a lucky coincidence?

Tom


----------



## 76winger (Feb 7, 2012)

That is one awesome looking blank. Kudos to both you and Toni!


----------



## Robert111 (Feb 7, 2012)

I really like the monochrome blank. Is there some sepia in that as well as black/gray/white?


----------



## JeffT (Feb 7, 2012)

Great work from both of you!


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 7, 2012)

Toni is an artist for the blank, you're an artist for the pen. Great job both of you.


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 7, 2012)

Holy cow!!! Gotta get some of those!!!!


----------



## ren-lathe (Feb 7, 2012)

That is Fantastic.


----------



## glycerine (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, very cool!


----------



## Toni (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh Doc it came out gorgeous.  I had yet to see one of the black rose blanks finished.  It is just beautiful!!


----------



## le_skieur (Feb 7, 2012)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 7, 2012)

Doc and Toni, you kids nailed this one. Great looking pen!


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Really reminds me of japanese tattoo art!  This is an amazing job and shows what can be done when two amazing artists come together.

Awesome!


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 7, 2012)

Doc and Toni:  Beautiful work from both of you.  I don't see how either one of you do what you do!  Fabulous!


----------



## Rob73 (Feb 7, 2012)

That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Pete275 (Feb 7, 2012)

Not too many words left to do that one justice. Once again I'm awestruck. Tony and Doc that is one amazing pen!

Wayne


----------



## Lenny (Feb 7, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## tkbarron (Feb 7, 2012)

That is AWESOME!!!  Great work!


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey Doc, if that pen is your 'ugly pen contest' entry I can guarantee it won't win.:biggrin::biggrin:   But, on the other hand,  the pen is a WINNER. Toni's work, as well as yours, is exceptional. Both of you are to be commended on this collaboration. I love both your work and hers.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## gallianp (Feb 7, 2012)

Almost as beautiful and Toni  -- well done!


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 7, 2012)

gallianp said:


> Almost as beautiful and Toni -- well done!


 
Paul: Yes, it is a beautiful pen, and I realize you said almost, BUT *ARE YOU BLIND?????????????????????? :biggrin:*
OOPS, I THOUGHT YOU SAID ALMOST AS BEAUTIFUL "AS" TONI. I NOW SEE THE "AND" SORRY BUT THAT'S AN EASY OVERSIGHT!!!:redface:


----------



## boxerman (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome pen.


----------



## gallianp (Feb 8, 2012)

gallianp said:


> Almost as beautiful and Toni  -- well done!




Well if I could type it would have said

Almost as beautiful as Toni!!

somehow the second "as" became "and" sorry for the mistake.

I guess I was worried about making a blunder not wanting to offend Toni  about being a beautiful person.


----------



## wizard (Feb 8, 2012)

*Thank You !!!*

I really appreciate all the kind words and encouragement !! However, the brains and real talent behind this pen...is my friend TONI!! Regards, Doc


----------



## wizard (Feb 8, 2012)

TomS said:


> Beautiful pen. It's nice that the dove's beak color matches the gold on the pen. Nice touch. Was that planned, or a lucky coincidence?
> 
> Tom



Tom, 
Thanks so much! No coincidence. I initially assembled this pen with a Blk Ti/Rhodium Jr. Statesman and didn't like the look. I thought the beaks and surrounding area with the gold hue would really tie in with gold accents in another component set. So I disassembled the pen and put it on  22k/Rhodium plated Jr. Statesman components. Thanks for noticing! Regards, Doc


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 8, 2012)

Spectacular..


----------



## wizard (Feb 8, 2012)

Robert111 said:


> I really like the monochrome blank. Is there some sepia in that as well as black/gray/white?



Robert,
I'm sorry..I just noticed your question. No, there really is no sepia in the blank. But in the photos the gold area around the beaks and the outline of the birds does give a sepia like tone to those areas of the blank.
Regards,
Doc


----------



## Timebandit (Feb 8, 2012)

Fabulous pen Doc!!! I love the black and the doves!!


----------



## Gilrock (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice pen...that's one of the sets of blanks I wanted also but were always sold out.  I made a pen just like that with the Purple Rose blanks.  I never photographed it because it just didn't feel like much of it was my own work.  It was a xmas present for a friend at work's wife so I did it for just $20 over cost.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Feb 8, 2012)

That blank is over the top! You did a great job of making it live up to its potential.


----------



## Phillyjer (Feb 8, 2012)

WOW!!!!   WOW!!!   WOW !!!   I Love it! The black & white combination is amazing.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 8, 2012)

Not sure it would be a top seller but can appreciate the artistic work.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 9, 2012)

Rarely have I ever seen my wife stop in her tracks.  This pen made her eyes light up.  She sat and stared at it for 3-4 minutes looking over each picture.  The pen is a masterpiece on the tubes and assembly.  

Thanks for making her day

Phil


----------



## bitshird (Feb 9, 2012)

What a great way to start the day, seeing one of your before dawn creations done with such a beautiful blank.


----------



## wizard (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind comments and encouragement. It's Toni's work and talents that made this possible....




firewhatfire said:


> Rarely have I ever seen my wife stop in her tracks.  This pen made her eyes light up.  She sat and stared at it for 3-4 minutes looking over each picture.  The pen is a masterpiece on the tubes and assembly.
> 
> Thanks for making her day
> 
> Phil



Phil, 
You made my day! Thanks so much for sharing your wife's reaction. LOL ...My wife had a similar reaction....hers was " I can have it....RIGHT? " . . Doc


----------

